# [SOLVED] Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help



## Zack1215 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi I have just reinstalled window xp sp2 and downloaded all the drivers and everything, how ever when I go to device manager "ethernet controller" has the yellow question mark. And therefore my Internet is not workin. I really need this driver so pls help. I cnt access to the Internet.

My system:

Microsoft Window XP
home edition
version 2002
service pack 2 

Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79 GHz, 1.50 GB of RAM

pls help!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

Hi,
Seeing the info you posted tell me nothing about the make and model of this computer or motherboard, can you please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

This will help me ID the driver you need.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Zack1215 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

The only yellow one is "Ethernet Controller" 
the ID:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_01741028&REV_02\4&1C660DD6&0&40F0

and my system service tag is JXR9Y51

thank for putting ur time into this really apreciate it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

The service tag indicates you have a Dimension 4600
The PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050 indictaes you have an Intel Pro VE network card
You can use the original driver here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...&typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=87106

Or Intel's newer driver here (recommended):
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17906&lang=eng

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Zack1215 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

How do I use these drives if I can't access to the computer. 
I am doing these posts through another computer. Should I like burn the driver on a cd or sometin?

Thx pls reply


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

Yes,
Either burn to CD or if you have a flash drive you can save them to it.
Once saved just run the setup exe file to install the driver on the computer that needs it.

Bill


----------



## Zack1215 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

Forget it. Wow I already ha the drive installed but I never went into the R67150 went to the winxp file and installed it from there. Wow stupid me but I foun out. Didn't have to download te drivers tht u gave me. But thx a lot Bill. I really appreciate ur help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Etherne driver missing code 28 pls help*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.

Maybe you had to much Holiday Cheer :4-cheers:

Bill


----------

